# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Canard PC 300 : 70 pages sur l'E3 ! Et Spartie pour la fiesta !

## O.Boulon

300 Canard PC... Sérieusement ? On compte les Canard PC Hardware et les hors-série dans le tas, hein ? Même pas ! Whouah. Mais vous êtes sûrs qu'on n'a pas changé la numérotation du magazine en cours de route ? Ou qu'on n'a pas décidé à un moment de ne publier que des numéros pairs pour aller plus vite ? Attendez, je me rappelle qu'on avait pris une décision de ce genre-là en 2007, deux ou trois heures après que Téraboule eut décidé d'installer une tireuse à bière à la rédaction...
 Parce que 300, ça fait beaucoup quand même. Allez, à raison de cinq ou six jeux de mots atroces, de trois ou quatre prises de position scandaleuses, d'une demi-douzaine d'anecdotes débiles ou franchement abjectes par numéro... Ça commence à faire trop même.
 Quelqu'un a vérifié avec les avocats qu'il n'y avait pas une limite légale en matière d'idiotie ? Ou un contrôle technique cérébral obligatoire passé un certain kilométrage d'imbécilité ? Parce que ce genre de truc, ça pourrait tous nous mettre sur la paille en un clin d'oeil.
 À partir de maintenant, je pense qu'on devrait sérieusement la jouer profil bas. Ça serait plus prudent. Après tout, on a tous pris de l'âge. Il y en a même qui ont des enfants... Si on continue à se comporter comme ça, on va donner le mauvais exemple et on ne pourra rien leur dire le jour où ils voudront devenir trader chez Paribas ou scénariste à Hollywood. Nan, faut se montrer raisonnable les gars.
 Et puis, quand on va vouloir prendre notre retraite, ils vont nous dire "Non, désolé, vous avez passé votre vie à écrire des conneries sur un sujet que vous aimez passionnément. En raison des lois sur la pénibilité du travail, vous devez expier en devenant professeur d'EPS au collège. Jusqu'à votre mort". Perso, c'est pas possible : j'ai déjà de l'arthrose dans les cervicales, le colon irritable et trois sortes d'inflammation différentes du canal carpien, je vais pas pouvoir passer mes journées, enfermé dans un vestiaire, à claquer des adolescents puant le déo Axe "Dark Tentation" à coups de serviette humide.
 En même temps, je ne vois pas ce qu'on pourrait faire d'autre. C'est vrai qu'on a tous, à un moment de notre vie, rêvé d'être souffleur pour Kev Adams ou d'écrire les petites news qui défilent sous la tronche du journaliste sur BFMTV. Mais pour ça, il faut plus que de l'envie, il faut une vocation.
 Alors, je crois qu'on va repartir pour 300 autres numéros de Canard PC. Pour voir.

 COMPTE RENDU E3
 12| Intro 
 LES FPS
 14| Rainbow Six : Siege
 16| Battlefield Hardline
 18| Destiny
 19| Evolve 
 20| Dead Island 2
 22| Dying Light 
 24| Far Cry 4
 26| Hellraid
 28| Borderlands : 
 The Pre-Squel! 
 LES RPG
 28| Blackguards 2
 29| Pillars of Eternity 
 30| The Witcher 3 : Wild 
 Hunt
 32| Dragon Age : Inquisition
 34| INTERVIEWDevolver 
 LES JEUX D'ACTION
 36| Not a Hero
 37| Titan Souls
 38| Hotline Miami 2 : 
 Wrong Number
 38| Lord of the Fallen
 39| Lara Croft : The 
 Temple of Osiris
 40| Assassin's Creed : 
 Unity 
 42| Metal Gear Solid V : 
 The Phantom Pain
 44| Bayonetta 2 
 46| Bloodborne
 47| Helldivers
 48| Batman : Arkham 
 Knight
 48| Rise of Incarnates
 49| Velocity 2X
 49| Hatoful Boyfriend
 LES TPS
 58| The Division 
 59| Sunset Overdrive



 Hum, quoi ? Le contenu du numéro ? Ben, on vous l'a dit dans le titre... 70 pages réservées à un épluchage en règle de l'E3 et, évidemment, un paquet de conneries anniversaire pour fêter le numéro 300 : une analyse chiffrée des 300 derniers numéros de Canard PC, des jeux débiles, un roman-photo avec toute la rédac' de Canard PC et, en bonus interactive-digital-multimedia++, un Canard CD-ROM !
 LES FPS
 Rainbow Six : Siege, Battlefield Hardline, Destiny, Evolve, Dead Island 2, Dying Light, Far Cry 4, Hellraid, Borderlands : The Pre-Sequel!
 LES RPG
 Blackguards, Pillars of Eternity, The Witcher 3 : Wild Hunt, Dragon Age : Inquisition,
 LES JEUX D'ACTION
 Not a Hero, Titan Souls, Hotline Miami 2 : Wrong Number, Lord of the Fallen, Lara Croft : The Temple of Osiris, Assassin's Creed : Unity, Metal Gear Solid V : The Phantom Pain, Bayonetta 2, Bloodborne, Helldivers, Batman : Arkham Knight, Rise of Incarnates, Velocity 2X, Hatoful Boyfriend
 LES TPS
 The Division, Sunset Overdrive, Fable Legends, Hunt : Horrors of the Gilded Age, Battlecry, Splatoon!, The Order : 1886
 LES JEUX DE BASTON
 Mortal Kombat X, Guilty Gear Xrd-Sign, Super Smash Bros.
 LES JEUX D'AVENTURE
 Night in the Woods, Below, The Devil's Men, Silence - The Whispered World 2, ADR1FT, Tales from the Borderlands, Fire, No Man's Sky
 LES JEUX DE RÉFLEXION
 Blood Bowl II, Sherlock Holmes : Crimes & Punishments, The Talos Principle
 LES JEUX DE STRATÉGIE
 Mordheim : City of the Damned
 "LA" SIMULATION
 Elite : Dangerous
 LES JEUX DE COURSE
 Forza Horizon 2, The Crew, World of Speed
 LES AUTRES JEUX 
 Les Sims 4, Defense Grid 2
 ANALYSE CONSOLE
 L'E3 de Nintendo
 INTERVIEW
 Devolver
 DOSSIER
 La Route des Indés

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Siklaris

Cette couv' !  ::wub:: 

Aucune chance de le trouver en kiosque avant demain ?  :tired:

----------


## Exekias

Super, pour le no600 on va avoir droit à une Fiat 600 en couv'  :tired: 

Je blague, j'aime beaucoup la couv'.

----------


## TheP1

J'ai hâte de le recevoir ^^

----------


## jackft

C'est la classe cette couv' !!

Et là vous allez donc enchaîner avec le numéro spécial été qui sort fin juillet ? Vous allez les mériter vos vacances  ::):

----------


## Yves Signal

Et mon test de Divinity OS ...  ::'(:

----------


## O.Boulon

Pas de test de Divinity Original Sin.
On a une version finale que depuis quelques heures...

----------


## Djinn42

Un hors série "Ryzom, les pro-tips" ça aurai de la gueule pour cet été.

----------


## Narushima

Et mon abonnement qui se termina au numéro 299... je vais devoir aller l'acheter chez la marchande.

----------


## LePok

Waow Couly s'est surpassé, fantastique la couv' les gars !
Les rédacteurs aussi car ça fleure bon le contenu massif !
Et bravo pour les 300 numéros, vous avez tenu ! Malgré ce que disaient certains à l'époque. La presse papier n'est pas morte, et vous allez - vous devez ! - tenir encore longtemps ! Même si vous vieillissez, même si certains ont des gamins, etc etc  ::):

----------


## Anansi

> Pas de test de Divinity Original Sin.
> On a une version finale que depuis quelques heures...


En fait les trucs que vous annoncez et qui ne viennent finalement qu'au numéro d'après, c'est un running gag c'est ça ? Si oui il fallait pousser le concept à fond, et faire un numéro spécial pour le 301, pas le 300. Ce canard est défintivement un scandale.

----------


## Higgins

Un Canard CD-ROM? Que...Quoi?!

----------


## Dis Camion

Putain, c'te couv !  ::wub:: 
Et les jeux de mots aux petits oignons (comme chez le grec), succulent !
Rah, il me tarde de voir tout ce qu'il y a à l'intérieur...

----------


## Paoh

Roh la la je viens a peine de comprendre que le co-op est a 2 max sur Divinity O.S. Rassurez-moi, rassurez-moi, rassurez-moi.

----------


## von_yaourt

> Canard PC et, en bonus interactive-digital-multimedia++, un Canard CD-ROM !


J'avais lu cette news avant d'aller prendre le train, du coup je m'attendais à voir des CPC sous plastique. Mais non, aucun n'avait de CD-ROM. Donc soit c'est une blague et c'est en fait un CD Rom qui est déjà parti vivre dans une caravane, soit le point presse de la gare a subtilisé tous les cds en douce.  :tired:  
Je l'ai pris quand même, parce que je suis faible, mais j'espère que c'était qu'une blagounette, ça m'embêterait de rater les cds comme à la grande époque où l'on apprenait à s'amuser seul.

----------


## deathdigger

Je l'ai eu le CDROM moi, il était collé à la page 56 (un mini-DVDRom là, je ne sais plus comment s'appelle ce format). Y'a pas mal de trucs cachés dessus, c'est fabuleux !

----------


## von_yaourt

Ah putain le con, j'étais pas encore arrivé à la page 56 (je le lis dans l'ordre).  :^_^: 

Bon, je le retourne à la librairie quand même, il y a pas de tests, on me les a sans doute subtilisé en rayon.  :tired:

----------


## deathdigger

Et faut aussi noter, que bien que signée Kahn Lusth, la recette de cuisine a été écrite par Boulon.

----------


## von_yaourt

> Et faut aussi noter, que bien que signée Kahn Lusth, la recette de cuisine a été écrite par Boulon.


Je me disais aussi, c'était bizarre que Kahnounet n'ait pas d'amis.  ::P:

----------


## Shamanix

"La" Simulation:
Elite Dangerous.

Et Star Citizen ? Il pue du fion ?  ::P:

----------


## Norochj

Je vais passer pour un aigri mais je suis un peu déçu du prix de ce numéro à 5,50€. 
C'est pas grand chose comme hausse mais avec le prochain numéro de l'été qui va être au alentour de 6,50€ et canard hardware + leur nouveau mag le 05 ça commence à faire grimper mon budget magazine sans compter les autres à côté.

----------


## Maria Kalash

Oui, mais les deux numéros d'août sont gratuits.

----------


## Yul

Joyeux 300 les canards

----------


## Crealkiller

Yul, homme de goût.
Je l'ai eu aussi. Avec les 300 blagues dedans. Et c'était plus dur à avoir 300 pour eux, c'est un mensuel  :;):

----------


## burgzaza

Chouette cou'v ! Gg Couly !
P'tain deux fou-rires déjà et j'en suis qu'à la page quatre... z'assurez mes canards, bon anniversaire  :;): 

Sinon, je suis une goutte de tristesse dans un ruisseau guilleret : j'ai pas eu le DVD !

----------


## Yuccaman

> Sinon, je suis une goutte de tristesse dans un ruisseau guilleret : j'ai pas eu le DVD !





> la page 56

----------


## burgzaza

Ahah ! un Cd-rom dématérialisé, j'aurais dû m'en douter. Ma faute, j'ai pas bien lu :P
Merci Yuccaman.

@O'Boulon : heureusement, il n'y a aucune limite à l'idiotie humaine, donc CPC à encore de beaux jours devant lui. Bons prochains 300 numéros.

----------


## Catel

Le patch Matrox Mystique pour Tomb Raider, c'est cool de l'avoir inclus pour ceux qui n'ont pas de quoi se payer une Playstation ou une 3dfx à 2000 francs !  :;):  A nous les couleurs 16 bits et la haute résolution 1024x768  ::lol::

----------


## Yuccaman

> Ahah ! un Cd-rom dématérialisé, j'aurais dû m'en douter. Ma faute, j'ai pas bien lu :P


On n'est plus en 1996 quand même.

----------


## Diwydiant

Je viens de télécharger les 3000 jeux offerts par CPC, ça marche super bien   ::o: 

Bon, il faut payer pour en avoir la plupart, mais certains sont déjà débloqués et accessibles, c'est trop bath   ::lol::

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

Je viens de parcourir le n°300.
Du tout bon comme d'habitude !

J'ai bien aimé le roman photo. C'est un moyen sympa de faire découvrir la rédaction, que je n'avais jamais vue. Et bien je trouve l'ambiance qui se dégage de ces meubles et de ces tapis vraiment super ! Je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est au quotidien, mais ça a l'air agréable d'y travailler. J'imaginais ça plus austère (et surtout plus en bordel, je ne sais aps pourquoi au juste).
Et en scrutant les images, on peut voir l'étoile Noire Lego, et le Star Destroyer Lego ; un joli tapis Bob L'éponge ; de super dessins sur les murs blancs (j'aime bien le "100% cotoune" et la fresque gigantesque sur l'avant dernière image : elle est de Couly aussi ?) ; un très rare panneau "interdit au piéton" ; une très tentante bibliothèque de BDs avec un ninja au dessus ; un très bourgeois bureau avec 3 écrans et des toilettes.
Et je me reconnais parfaitement dans cette rédaction : en effet, comme 890 millions de personne dans le monde, j'ai le même bureau IKEA avec pieds en métal que les vôtres..

Bon aller je vais insérer le CD-Rom dans mon lecteur pour voir.

Et bon courage pour les 300 prochains !

----------


## Rabbitman

Il y a une raison particulière qui fait que les articles de preview ne sont pas signés ?

----------


## deathdigger

C'est pour qu'au moment de noter, on ne puisse leur reprocher d'avoir surévalué un jeu lors de sa preview  ::trollface::

----------


## SuicideSnake

C'est horrible, je n'ai toujours pas reçu mon exemplaire  :Emo:

----------


## Jeckhyl

C'est moi qui l'ai reçu  ::trollface:: .

----------


## Jaydes

J'ai pas reçu le CD  ::(:

----------


## Maria Kalash

Mais si tu l'as.

----------


## Pierronamix

> Mais si tu l'as.


No EA UFC ?

----------


## Maria Kalash

Dans le 301. On n'avait ni le temps, ni la place pour les tests dans le 300.
Spoiler : 

Spoiler Alert! 


ce n'est pas la peine de se ruer dessus

.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Il y a une raison particulière qui fait que les articles de preview ne sont pas signés ?


On ne signe jamais les papiers E3. 
Vieille tradition immémoriale perdue dans les ténèbres d'un passé oublié.

----------


## Jaydes

> Mais si tu l'as.


Non je ne l'ai pas

----------


## Mepeanuts

haha vous m'avez éclaté avec le CD Rom, quand j'ai ouvert les photos de charme j'ai eu un vieux frisson comme quand j'avais 14 ans !  Quelle beauté !

Ah mais ya vraiment Quicktime, Dx1 et des drivers pour 3Dfx à télécharger !
Je vais verser une petite larme je crois....nostalgie...  ::cry:: 

Oh oui le readme avec les polices corrompues, ::P:

----------


## fougny

Je suis scandalisé par ce CDROM: 
Bien qu'il y ait des choses intéressantes (DOOM est très rafraichissant) Je n'ai vu aucun logiciel de ray tracing. 
Un cdrom sans cet utilitaire ne peut pas être considéré comme complet.
Je serais abonné je me désabonnerais immédiatement....

PS : Et les photos de charmes bien que sympathiques, ne sont pas assez nombreuses

----------


## Higgins

Mouahaha, c'est vraiment grotesque!
Oh mais attendez, y a le shareware d'Abuse, et la vidéo d'un roux!
J'ai rien dit.

----------


## SuicideSnake

Je ne sais pas si l'intervention divine de Maria Kalash y est pour quelque chose mais a peine quelques minutes plus tard, le gentil facteur m'apportait le magazine, coïncidence ? Je ne crois pas.

----------


## Prechan

J'ai pas reçu le CD... :/

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Va en page 56... :/

----------


## antoahn

Je suis deg', impossible de le trouver sur toulouse jusqu'à hier, date à laquelle je partais en avion à l’étranger pour une durée de un mois. Je suis sur qu'aujourd'hui tous les buralistes l'ont reçu, la preuve que c'était une conspiration à mon égard.

----------


## Koma

> Et en scrutant les images, on peut voir l'étoile Noire Lego, et le Star Destroyer Lego ; un joli tapis Bob L'éponge ; de super dessins sur les murs blancs (j'aime bien le "100% cotoune" et la fresque gigantesque sur l'avant dernière image : elle est de Couly aussi ?)!


Les fresques ont été réalisées par Se7en.

---------- Post added at 13h31 ---------- Previous post was at 13h26 ----------

La couv est fantastique mais un lapin de Couly avec des dents humaines ça me fait peur  ::ninja::

----------


## Pierronamix

> Dans le 301. On n'avait ni le temps, ni la place pour les tests dans le 300.
> Spoiler : 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> ce n'est pas la peine de se ruer dessus
> 
> .


Ah j'ai pas attendu ton avis pour l'acheter de toute façon, c'est surtout pour savoir ce que t'en pensais quoi.  ::):

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

C'est la première fois que je comprends la recette cuisine.  ::lol::

----------


## Marcus Miragos

Sniif, après 3 mois nickel, mon numéro n'est toujours pas arrivé  ::(:

----------


## burgzaza

:^_^: Super le patch de 

Spoiler Alert! 


Quake 1.01

 depuis le temps que je l'attendais !!!

Vous avez fait très fort pour ce cédérom ><
La vidéo est très intéressante, et les wallpaper magnifiques ! 
Bon ok... c'est surtout pour les photos de charme que j'ai cherché le cédérom, et j'ai pas été déçu !  ::wub::

----------


## Jaydes

Je vous remercie pour ce CD. Avec le code promo pour Original Syn c'est du pure bonheur

----------


## deathdigger

Il manque tout de même PKZip pour pouvoir ouvrir les archives  ::sad::

----------


## Jaydes

Bon alors pour moi le AAPLAY ne passe pas sur ma version de Windows 7 et mon comodo me dit :

----------


## BoZo

> Je suis deg', impossible de le trouver sur toulouse jusqu'à hier, date à laquelle je partais en avion à l’étranger pour une durée de un mois. Je suis sur qu'aujourd'hui tous les buralistes l'ont reçu, la preuve que c'était une conspiration à mon égard.


Idem ici à Agen. Je crois qu'il y a une discrimination contre le pays de la Chocolatine.

----------


## JPS

Je dois être complètement miro ou bien débile, mais je ne vois pas de CD avec mon bô numéro 300 que mon gentil facteur m'a livré cette semaine.

----------


## Jaydes

> Je dois être complètement miro ou bien débile, mais je ne vois pas de CD avec mon bô numéro 300 que mon gentil facteur m'a livré cette semaine.


CD en silicon souple page 56. Une fois décoller on le laisse sécher et on peut le lire dans son lecteur CD, eddmande à Kalash elle va t'expliquer

----------


## JPS

:^_^: 
Ouais bon... Ca m'apprendra à lire.

OK, j'ai donc trouvé mon CD.
Et je dois dire que les photos de charme sont  ::wub:: 
Je n'en avais que rarement vu d'aussi belles. On en redemande !

----------


## La Marmotta

Scié par le nombre de lecteurs qui trouvent pas le cd-rom  ::O:  Doivent être un peu dèg à la rédac, c'est comme devoir raconter une blague après coup...
(la vidéo de casque  ::XD:: )

----------


## Jaydes

Ben attend ce sont les premiers à dire qu'il faut mériter son lectorat ben là ils savent maintenant.  :;):

----------


## ds108j

Toujours rien sur Toulouse....

Le hors-série y est bien, mais aucun exemplaire du 300.
 ::'(:

----------


## Jaydes

Dans le pire des cas tu achetes un IPAD et tu prends un abonnement  ::):  Bon ca fait le Numero a 600 € mais bon

----------


## El Chupalibre

Je vais à la Maison d'la Presse chercher mon Canard, je m'empresse de payer et file chez oim' bave au lèvres pour l'effeuiller.

En pleine lecture je réalise soudain qu'au sommaire j'ai lu quelque chose sur un CD-cadeau, alors je fais rouler le magazine entre mes mains moites : "mais y'a pas de cédérom là-d'dans saperlotte d'sa mère !" Niunne-nideu je fais une descente à la librairie et crie aux sandales, quand avec beaucoup de retenue le tôlier me propose d'échanger mon exemplaire. Je vais au présentoir et, comme un homme  abruti  averti en vaut deux, j'entreprends de sortir l'un après l'autre chaque 300tième CPC en vente pour vérifier la présence ou non dudit CD, toujours en appliquant une légère courbure au magazine histoire de voir si le sésame est bien là.

Dépité je vais pour sortir lorsqu'en repassant devant la caisse le vendeur me demande ce qu'il en est. Je prends donc le parti de lui dire qu'il a du être "livré d'un stock foireux" parce que tous ses exemplaires sont no-CD. "C'est embêtant" me dit-il, "désolé, je vais me renseigner, si vous pouvez passer la semaine prochaine".






Je n'ose plus sortir de chez moi.   ::sad::

----------


## Yuccaman

::XD::

----------


## PrinceGITS

Je m'insurge. Le CD-ROM n'est même pas rempli. Il ne fait que 398Mo !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Vous pouvez télécharger le cd manquant en passant par la webcam de la rédac', sinon.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

A chaque fois qu'une personne pense qu'il y a un vrai CD dans ce numéro, on a cette cloche qui retentit dans la rédac.
Du coup on arrive plus à bosser...

----------


## deathdigger

Ça me rappelle l'époque ou un magasine (PCTeam de mémoire) avait foutu des CD avec ses numéros. Peu de temps après, ils avaient même remplacé les pochettes cartonnées par des boitiers en plastique. A l'époque, ils disaient qu'ils étaient super contents, qu'ils avaient plein de thunes et que c'est pour ça qu'on avait le droit à des CD dans des vrais boitiers. S'ils avaient pu prévoir la chute qui s'est produite ces dernières années, je pense qu'ils auraient claqué leurs thunes autrement qu'en refilant des CD peraves  ::ninja::

----------


## La Marmotta

T'façon dans 2 ans, Canard PC, ils sont morts.

----------


## Grestok

> Toujours rien sur Toulouse....
> 
> Le hors-série y est bien, mais aucun exemplaire du 300.



Pareil sur Marseille !  :tired: 

Notez la rime !

----------


## BoZo

Je l'ai trouvé aujourd'hui sur Agen. Courage camarade.

----------


## Cedski

Sympa les bureaux de la rédac. Je voyais ça plus bordélique, moins décoré, moins "cosy" en fait.
Ca à l'air assez plaisant de bosser là dedans !

----------


## Maria Kalash

Depuis le dernier déménagement, fin 2013, on s'est méga embourgeoisés, oui.

----------


## Nirm

> Sinon, je suis une goutte de tristesse dans un ruisseau guilleret : j'ai pas eu le DVD !





> J'ai pas reçu le CD





> J'ai pas reçu le CD... :/





> Je dois être complètement miro ou bien débile, mais je ne vois pas de CD avec mon bô numéro 300 que mon gentil facteur m'a livré cette semaine.





> "mais y'a pas de cédérom là-d'dans saperlotte d'sa mère !" 
> ...
> Je n'ose plus sortir de chez moi.



Cette brochette... ::XD::

----------


## Jaydes

@Nirm Putain tu fais chier et le droit à l'oubli bordel t'en fais quoi ?? Je m'insurge, j'vais être obligé de vivre avec ce poids sur mes épaules ? 

Je vous hais tous, saloperie de communauté de lapins Pfff .....

----------


## Flad

> @Nirm Putain tu fais chier et le droit à l'oubli bordel t'en fais quoi ?? Je m'insurge, j'vais être obligé de vivre avec ce poids sur mes épaules ? 
> 
> Je vous hais tous, saloperie de communauté de lapins Pfff .....


 :haha:

----------


## Rd69IG

J'ai galéré pour le trouver (rupture) mais c'est bon, j'ai le précieux !

----------


## Guilk

Je lis CPC de temps à autre, et je trouve que vous avez bien mené votre barque pour ce numéro. Je ne l'ai pas fini mais il y a une impression de qualité qui s'en dégage. 

Pas d'encart console infâme, :hinhin: beaucoup de nouveautés alléchantes en perspective.
Je proteste par contre contre le peu de place réservé à Hotline miami 2. Je ne veux pas savoir qu'il y a déjà l'interviouve et que vous n'avez pas d'infos. JE VEUX MA DOSE!  :Bave: 

J'aime bien la double page de pub au début. En l'ouvrant on râle, mais après ça en fait moins pendant la lecture.

----------


## Grestok

Toujours rien sur Marseille ! Et les mecs me disent qu'ils ne l'ont jamais reçu...

3 kiosques et 3 presses...

ok... ::|: 

edit : Bah putain ! Enfin ! J'ai réussi à en dégôter un !  ::lol::

----------


## Octochelou

Et le magazine Humanoïde, il existe vraiment ou j'vais passer pour un con chez le libraire en le demandant?

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

> Et le magazine Humanoïde, il existe vraiment ou j'vais passer pour un con chez le libraire en le demandant?


 :tired: 
Tu as regardé la news concernant le magazine ? (oui, il existe)

----------


## Octochelou

Je ne l'avais ni vu, ni lu. Je te remercie donc pour ta réponse.

----------


## Jolaventur

> J'ai galéré pour le trouver (rupture) mais c'est bon, j'ai le précieux !


Et le CD?

---------- Post added at 21h12 ---------- Previous post was at 21h11 ----------




> Tu as regardé la news concernant le magazine ? (oui, il existe)


Ouai il parait que certain l'ont acheté.
Enfin il parait...

----------


## Jeckhyl

C'est un immense complot, comme la webcam.

VOUS NE M'AUREZ PAS, LALALA.

----------


## Rd69IG

> Et le CD?


Aucun signe de vie du CD malheureusement..

----------


## Lucaxor

La vache le coup de vieux en mettant le cd dans mon lecteur D:.  :Emo: 
Les cheats de terminal velocity  :Emo: 
L'intro de Worms :mega- :Emo: :

Heureusement qu'il y avait les photos de charmes pour me remonter le moral.
Et les jeux vidéos, c'est notre passion.

Edith : ahah y a même le répertoire obligatoire de rendus 3D à l'ancienne!

----------


## Koma

La méthode barbecue  :^_^: 

L'interview Devolver  :;):  !

----------


## Witchie

> LES JEUX DE RÉFLEXION
>  Blood Bowl II


C'est cocasse tout de même

----------


## vectra

C'est normal, le trojan sur le CDrom du n° 300?



```
Recherche débutant dans 'H:\CDrom_CPC_300'
H:\CDrom_CPC_300\DEMOS\WINDOWS\e_kasp22.zip
    [0] Type d'archive: ZIP
    --> kasparov.exe
        [RESULTAT]  Contient le cheval de Troie TR/Agent.202752.9
        [AVERTISSEMENT] Impossible de réparer les fichiers dans les archives
```


On peut vous renvoyer le CD infecté par voie postale contre un CD pressé tout neuf?  ::o:

----------


## Mastaba

Est-ce que le CD est testé contre tout les virus connu à l'aide d'un norton 95?

----------


## TheProjectHate

Lu dans l'article sur The Division : "bâtiment publi*que*"  ::cry::

----------

